# Ariens ST724



## MNMagnum (Jan 30, 2013)

I purchased my Ariens blower in 1981. This thing has been my companion during every winter since, and has treated me to some very good years and I think more to follow for someone else. But I recently was given a heck of a deal on a Troy-Bilt 2840 Storm, with a price to good to turn down.

Would like some opinions please as to if I'm asking to much or not enough for the blower when I sell it. I'm selling it with the snow cab and am asking $270 for everything. Only drawback I can think of off hand is that it doesn't have electric start.

All in all this snowblower has been an A+ in my book.

Your opinions please....Thank you,

Don


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

My opinion..Keep the Ariens and sell the Troy-Bilt..
a 30 year old Ariens trumps a brand-new Troy-Bilt all day long..
In another 30 years, the Ariens will still be running, and the Troy-Bilt will be long scrapped..

But if you really want to sell the Ariens, $270 is just about right..
unless you live near a big East-Coast city (Boston, New York, Philly, DC) in which case add $50 to $100 to the price..for anywhere else, $270 is good..

Scot


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

by your name it sounds like you're in minnesota and maybe you have some snow to test both machines, put them to the test then sell the troy-bilt


----------



## MNMagnum (Jan 30, 2013)

Hmmmm....maybe I should sell both and get a brand new Ariens.....lol


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I agree with keep the Ariens. Or, your second option of selling both and getting a new Ariens.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Ariens! Thumbs Up! If it ain't broke why fix it?? or Sell it in this case.


----------



## Svenster (Dec 23, 2010)

Good looking machine, and I agree with the comments above. Neighbor has a 1 year old Tory Built, and he is had nothing but issues and he takes care of his equipment maintence wise. Could be just a bad one, who knows.

By the way, it looks like you've worn down the left skid shoe on the bucket, at least it looks that way in the photo.

Good luck with your decision....


----------



## woodtick007 (Apr 9, 2011)

I would NOT sell that Ariens for anything! You can make a couple updates to her and she will throw snow a country mile. I have a 524 and 724 just like yours that I repowered with 13hp Lifan (honda) clones. I made my own impeller kit and purchased a 30 taller chutes on Ebay. Last snow storm I had two people stop and get out of their cars to ask where I got my snowthower.... Stating they have never seen a snow blower throw snow that far....LOL Heck I have a 1973 Areins832 with the original Tecumseh that I would not trade for anything!


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

I think it would be a mistake to get ride of the ariens and keep the storm. Also a mistake to sell both and get a new ariens.

I have a newer ariens 932101 in the garage now for a customer getting a new friction disc and drive plate. Not a bad machine but does not even compare to an old ariens. They aren't even in the same class.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

I hat to sound like broken record here but if it were me, I would sell the troy built and see if you can make profit.


----------



## MNMagnum (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies. In the last day I can honestly say that I'm now leaning towards keeping the Ariens. That said though, I have two very bad shoulders. And with the Ariens not having electric start that is why I was liking the Troy-Bilt.
Does anyone know where I could pick up an electric starter kit for my unit? If so, is it hard to put on??

Thanks again,
Don


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hang on to the troy-bilt until you get the electric starter set up on the ariens so you don't have trouble with your shoulders. i just added an electric starter to my '79 toro 826. the hardest part was finding a starter. finding a starter shouldn't be a problem for you though


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

sometime there were stickers or tags that read "equipped to accept an electric starter"

or something like that.

If you have a geared flywheel it is no big deal. if your recoil shroud has a bump out for it, even less of a big deal. It would just be a bolt on piece.

If you have none of the above. you will need the starter assembly (just bought an off shoot brand for $50 works great) a recoil housing, and the proper geared flywheel for your engine.

Changing the flywheel would be the hardest part and once you know how to do it, it is
very easy. 



The only draw back would be if you went with a new flywheel, very expensive, if it is still available. but it should be cheap if used and there is nothing really on them to go bad as long as the magnets are intact.

besides the bump out on the housing for the starter there may just be a block off plate screwed in with no bump out. held by 1 screw

can you take a pic of the other side of the engine down low?


----------



## MNMagnum (Jan 30, 2013)

td5771 said:


> sometime there were stickers or tags that read "equipped to accept an electric starter"
> 
> 
> can you take a pic of the other side of the engine down low?


It has the sticker stating it has provisions for an electric starter.

Did you want a picture of the recoil housing or the right side of engine??


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

not necessary, that means all you need to do is buy the right starter and bolt it on.

On the top of the engine near the spark plug but towards the handle, on the recoil shroud you should see numbers stamped into the metal such as h70-xxxxxx or h80-xxxxx and a few other numbers. if you get us those number we can tell you what starter to buy.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

A serial # of engine and pic will help us find the right part # for you.


----------



## MNMagnum (Jan 30, 2013)

td5771 said:


> not necessary, that means all you need to do is buy the right starter and bolt it on.
> 
> On the top of the engine near the spark plug but towards the handle, on the recoil shroud you should see numbers stamped into the metal such as h70-xxxxxx or h80-xxxxx and a few other numbers. if you get us those number we can tell you what starter to buy.


H70-130210E SER 9317D

Thanks!!


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

you need tecumseh part number 33328d

I recently bought the one on the following link and was happy with the quality and price. does not mean you cant get it cheaper or different. just an experience I had

it is the third starter listed I bought the $72 one

Tecumseh Starter Motors


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

there should be 3 or 4 bolt holes on that side of the engine. make sure they are there and are threaded. with that sticker they will be, but you never know


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

don't forget the bolts that hold the starter on


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

good point. the aep starter I guided you to came with the mounting bolts and the long sheet metal screws to hold the switch box to the engine shroud


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

td5771 said:


> good point. the aep starter I guided you to came with the mounting bolts and the long sheet metal screws to hold the switch box to the engine shroud


 when i found the starter for my 826 the guy included the bolts to mount the switch but no bolts to mount the starter but i had good luck on the m&d mower website finding them


----------



## MNMagnum (Jan 30, 2013)

td5771 said:


> there should be 3 or 4 bolt holes on that side of the engine. make sure they are there and are threaded. with that sticker they will be, but you never know


Yep, their are 4 bolt holes.

I'm kicking myself!!! I've had this blower for 32 years and have never thought of putting electric start on it. It's always started first or second pull every time. But now with the shoulders if I'm gonna keep it I think I need the starter. 

Now to decide if to go with the AEP starter that td5771 went with at the cheaper price of $72 or to go with a more expensive one??? I'm leaning towards going with what he did but am open to opinions on the other brands.

AEP (Arrowhood Electrical Products) $72

MES (Motorcycle Electric Suppliers) $90

OEP (Oregon Outdoor Equipment Parts) $119

Tecumseh Original Equipment $165

Thanks!!


----------



## crw16 (Jan 13, 2022)

do these models run inner tubes inside the tire?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Not normally, unless tire is checked.


----------

